# Chip confusion



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been borrowing my buddies preminum navionics chip and his showed all the lighthouse, bouys and reefs. I bought a platinum chip east and it don't show anything at all. Why would it do that ?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

What kind of fishfinder?


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Its a hds, wonder maybe if I see if there is any updates for that could be the problem last update was from last year 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

First thing I would do is make 100% sure the content on the cards is the same or "should" be showing what you think you should be seeing. I am not very familiar with the Lowrance units but I know from my exp with Humminbird that you need to make sure the unit is using the mapping card VS what might be built into it from the factory. Updates never hurt....I am always a fan of staying current with updates and new technology. Good luck hope you get it figured out!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

416 is right you have to tell your HDS unit to read the chip otherwise it will just pull the basemap.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Not sure if it's just for the Insight base maps, but there's a sub menu where you tell the unit which POI's to display or to keep hidden. Look under navigation.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

K gonefishin said:


> 416 is right you have to tell your HDS unit to read the chip otherwise it will just pull the basemap.


It is on navionics and not on lowrance, that was the first thing i checked. I called navionics and they said to update the hds cause they think its not showing because I haven't since last year and my chip is brand new

Will download tonight and try it tomorrow

Is there been a update since last summer? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

LmitingOut said:


> Is there been a update since last summer?


Feb 9 is the latest update for the GEN1 hds units.
http://www.lowrance.com/en/Downloads/Product-Software-Updates/


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I have been on here for the last month trying to figure out which chip to buy. I went to BP shop last week and talked to them. They said that if you fish mostly lakes that are not on the HD list that I should go with the premium and save the money. When I got home, I downloaded the PC app to view it on my PC. I was also told to update it and I did. I am so very upset with this chip. The lakes show nothing. They don't even show the ramps. If I go to an HD lake, they are great. All of the other lakes are a joke. It looks to me that the advertizing shows what they do on HD lakes and really don't tell you that all others are a joke. I am going to call navionics to see what they say. I'll let you know.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Chopper, I agree with you. I think navionics could've done a lot better job with their *non* high-def lake maps. 

The biggest reason I switched to navionics maps was for the color palette, and I'm pleased so far. Maybe I'm color blind but I flat out could not see/distinguish the contour lines on the Insight base maps.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok after I installed the new update from lowrance the platinum chip worked


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

